# Wahre Geschichten aus dem Leben



## Tokko (18 Feb. 2008)

* Disketten *


Ich arbeite als EDV-Support in einer großen Firma. Einige hier stehen 
mit 
Computern leider auf Kriegsfuß. Die stärkste Story war, als wir zu 
einem 
Kollegen gerufen wurden, der meinte, daß er nichts auf Diskette 
speichern 
könnte. Ich ging also zu ihm, steckte eine Diskette ins Laufwerk und 
speicherte eine Testdatei. Absolut problemlos, alles funktionierte. 
Er: "Ach so, in *diesen* Schlitz muß man die Diskette stecken !" 
Ich verstand nicht ganz und fragte ihn, wo er denn die Disketten immer 
reinsteckte. Wortlos zeigte er auf einen Spalt ZWISCHEN CD-Rom & 
Diskettenlaufwerk (die unsauber eingebaut waren). Als ich den Computer 
aufschraubte fand ich im Inneren 12 Disketten!!! 


* Platzverschwendung *


Nachdem ich für EDV-Support in unserer Firma zuständig bin, laufen 
auch 
sämtliche Bestellungen der Mitarbeiter bei mir ein. Eine unserer 
Sekretärinnen bekam einen CD-Brenner, um Backups der wichtigsten 
Daten 
machen zu können. Im ersten Monat bestellte sie eine Spindel mit 100 
CD-Rohlingen. "Soll sein, hat sie wenigstens lange genug Vorrat", 
dachte 
ich noch bei mir. Im Monat darauf kam die nächste Bestellung für 
100 
Rohlinge!! Ich denk mir noch "na gut, ham sie halt sämtliche 
Programme & 
Daten mal gesichert, was wohl schon lang überfällig war". Als das 
Monat 
darauf WIEDER eine Bestellung über 100 Rohlinge einlangte fragte ich 
mal 
nach, was sie denn eigentlich mit so vielen CDs mache.... Es stellte 
sich 
heraus, daß sie für JEDE EINZELNE Datei EINE GANZE CD 
verbrauchte!!!! Ihr hättet den CD-Schrank sehen sollen!! 200 CDs mit 
Titeln wie Brief an Ministerium.doc !!!! Und das Gesicht von Ihr, als 
ich 
den Inhalt ihrer 200 CDs auf eine EINZIGE CD brannte, werd ich wohl 
meinen 
Lebtag nicht vergessen .... 



* Wackelkontakt *


Geschichte aus meiner Zeit bei einer Reparaturabteilung: Kunde bringt 
Monitor vorbei, meint er hätte einen Wackelkontakt. Wenn er fest auf 
die 
Seite schlagen würde, funktioniere er wieder. Wir testen das Teil 
durch, 
nichts zu finden. Kunde besteht darauf, dass der Monitor immer wieder 
ausfällt. Um Sicher zu gehen, daß es nicht vielleicht an einem 
schlecht 
angeschlossenen Kabel liegt, bauen wir ihn selber im Büro des Kunden 
auf 
und schließen ihn an seinen PC an. Hochgefahren, alles startet, 
Monitor 
funktioniert. Während wir kurz mit dem Kunden reden, schaltet sich 
der 
Bildschirmschoner ein. 
"Sehen Sie ! schon wieder !" meint der Kunde triumphierend und haut so 
fest gegen den Monitor, dass der ganze Tisch (und die Maus) wackeln . 



* Bewerbung *


Als Personalchef einer größeren Agentur kommen täglich einige 
Bewerbungen 
in meinen Posteingang.Ein Typ schickte mir seinen Lebenslauf inklusive 
Foto im .bmp Format. Und das in einer Größe, daß es als Plakat 
durchgegangen Wäre!! Das Mail hatte insgesamt 34MB!!! und nicht nur 
das, 
nachdem es natürlich etwas länger dauert, 34 MB zu versenden, hat 
er 
ungefähr 10 mal auf senden geklickt, weil sich nichts getan hat. Es 
dauerte 5 Stunden bis ich die über 300 MB heruntergeladen hatte, die 
meine 
Inbox blockierten!! Und wie fängt das Bewerbungsschreiben dann an, 
nachdem 
ich es endlich zu Gesicht bekam? 
"Aufgrund jahrelanger und intensiver Erfahrung mit dem Internet bewerbe 
ich mich ...." 



* Punkt 13:40 Uhr *


Ein System-Administrator erhält von einer Firma die Beschwerde, dass 
Ihr 
Netzwerk öfters zusammenbricht. Und zwar immer Freitags zwischen 
13.40 und 
14.00. Jede Woche das gleiche, man kann die Uhr danach stellen. Der 
Admin 
macht sich auf die Socken, checkt alle Rechner und den Server. Das Netz 
ist tiptop eingerichtet, alles läuft. Er kann nichts erkennen. Also 
beschließt er, sich am Freitag in den Serverraum zu begeben, vor den 
Server zu setzen und auf 13.40 zu warten. Punkt 13.40 geht die Tür 
auf, 
herein kommt die Putzfrau, zieht den Stecker vom Server, steckt ihren 
Staubsauger ein und saugt den Teppich.


----------



## Katzun (29 Feb. 2008)

lol, ich liebe solche geschichten


vielen dank


----------



## mrsven79 (1 Dez. 2009)

prima geschichten du solltest eine eigene comedyshow daraus machen


----------



## sixkiller666 (24 Dez. 2009)

die geschichten sind echt der hammer danke


----------

